# Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen 

Ich habe mir am Donnerstag eine Oase Aquamax Eco 12.000 gekauft. Sie liegt in ca. 70cm Wassertiefe, wenn man am Teich über ihr steht kann man sie "arbeiten" hören. Die Leistung ist aber völlig OK 
Man kann ein deutliches Summen vernehmen. Ist das jetzt normal oder stimmt da was nicht ?

Ich denke wenn sie tiefer liegt, würde man das nicht hören.

Mein Nachbar hat eine Oase 5000er, die hört man überhaupt nicht, darum mach ich mir sorgen, wegen Umtausch und so.

Also: Ist das normal oder nicht ? Hat jemand eine 12000er ?


----------



## juergen-b (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

hallo uwe,

ich pers. habe keine ECO ......... aber man hört immer wieder daß die ECO-serie lauter sei als die herkömmlichen aquamax pumpen......... teilweise wird auch von einem leicht klappernden geräusch gesprochen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Danke Jürgen,
also ein klapperndes Geräusch ist es nicht. Eher so ein Sirren/Summen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Wir haben zwar keine O*se eco, aber eine Pumpe entsprechender Leistung von Fa. Sprick. Diese Pumpe hört man überhaupt nicht.

Es würde uns schon sehr wundern, wenn das Geräusch bei einer teuren Markenpumpe, wie Du Sie verwendest, "normal" wäre ....


----------



## Meisterjäger (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Moin moin!
Ich habe auch eine 12000er eco!
Die liegt in 1,50m Tiefe und wenn man ganz genau hinhört, vernimmt man auch bei meiner ein ganz leises Summen! Das wird aber durch das Plätschern des Wasserzulaufs fast komplett übertönt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Aha,
dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Es ist bei mir ja auch nicht laut, ich finds halt nur ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Moin Uwe und natürlich auch alle anderen  ,

hast du deine Pumpe auf etwas stehen, oder liegt sie direkt auf dem Grund?

Meine Pumpe hatte ich vorher in einer 300l Regentonne auf dem Boden stehen - keine Geräusche zu hören.
Jetzt, nach meinem Filterumbau steht sie in einem Mörtelkübel. Dieser steht nicht vollflächig auf. 
Seit dem kann ich von der Pumpe, eine 13.000er Seerose, auch ein ganz leichtes brummen bzw. surren hören.

Ich denke es scheint ganz normal zu sein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Sie liegt auf Steinen, aber auch wenn ich sie anhebe kann man es hören.


----------



## Grubi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Hi

Ich kenne genau diese Pumpe nicht , aber ein leises Summen halte ich für normal .

Meistens ist den Pumpen eine kleine Tube Schmiermittel beigelegt , evt. ist deine Pumpe von Werk aus nicht richtig gefettet, du könntest versuchen sie leiser zubekommen indem du sie nochmal rausholst , gründlich trocknest und das das Pumpenrädchen einmal selbst gründlich fettest...
Ist kein grosser Aufwand *denk*...kann aber helfen die Lautstärke zu reduzieren ...
Noch eine Möglichkeit ...
Jetzt weiss ich nicht wie der Boden beschaffen ist auf dem die Pumpe steht , kann ja sein das sich die Vibrationen irgendwie bis zum Ufer übertragen ...
In diesen GFK-Fertigteichen ohne Bodengrund macht es z.b. Sinn die Pumpe unter Wasser auf eine dicke Schaumstoff oder Filtermatte zu platzieren , dadurch werden die Vibrationen gut gedämpft .

Viel Glück beim finden der Ruhezone *g*

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Das war Zeitgleich, sie steht auf Steinen aber auch wenn ich sie anhebe bleibt das Geräusch gleich


----------



## Grubi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Hi

Jau , da hattest du es schon getippt.....

Dann würde ich noch versuchen was mit Silikonöl machbar ist , wenn du 
grosse Zweifel hast das die Pumpe richtig rund läuft könntest du dem 
Händler das Teil ja nochmal zeigen und zur Sicherheit mit einer anderen
Pumpe des selben Typs vergleichen , kann ja durchaus sein das die Pumpe ne Macke hat , von dem Geräusch hast du dann ja länger was , drum überlege dir gut ob du es dabei belässt und dich immer wieder über den Sound nervst 
oder das Teil mal nachsehen lässt....

Gruss Grubi


----------



## odi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Hallo 
Ich habe die gleiche Pumpe !!
Meine hat auch laufger. surren 

Auch wenn ich meinen Filterdeckel geschlossen habe hört man sie !!


Gruss Holger


----------



## ThomasK. (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Scheint wohl normal zu sein. Meine 12000er ECO hört man auch summen. Hatte mal ne 6000er die etwas leiser war. Bekomme nächste woche noch ne 4000er für den Skimmer, mal sehen wie die dann klingt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Na dann ist ja alles gut  

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## juergen-b (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*



			
				Grubi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich kenne genau diese Pumpe nicht , aber ein leises Summen halte ich für normal .
> 
> ...



servus grubi.

vielleicht gut gemeint ........... aber wirklich


----------



## Grubi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie laut darf eine Pumpe sein ?*

Hi

Hmmmm.... kann nicht ganz folgen....

Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge  

Kann es schaden ....ist es keinen Versuch wert ?

Gruss Grubi


----------

